# طريقة اخفاء جهازك من الشبكة التي تنتمي اليها



## alsaneyousef (10 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم وهي طريقة اخفاء جهازك من الشبكة التي تنتمي اليها
1/ادخل RUN
2/اكتب regedit
2/HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
3/SYSTEM
4/CurrentControlSet
5/Services
6/LanManServer
7/Parameters

في قسم Parameters اضغط على النافذة في اليمين في مكان فارغ بالزر الايمن للماوس ثم اختر DWORD Value قم بتغيير اسمها الى hidden اكتب رقم 1 للاخفاء او رقم 0 لاظهار الحاسبة على الشبكة . بعد ذلك قم بإعادة تشغيل الحاسبة لتفعيل الاعدادات الجديدة


----------



## طير مهاجر (10 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومه المهمه


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (10 أبريل 2008)

شكرا.............جزيلا


----------



## alsaneyousef (10 أبريل 2008)

*برنامج إصطياد كلمات المرور في الشبكات المحلية Ace Password Sniffer* 

برنامج اصطياد كلمات المرور Ace Password Sniffer او PassDetect لمختلف البروتوكولات
اذا كان اتصالك عبر شبكة محلية مثل مقاهي الانترنت او غيرها فعليك ان تحذر من هذا البرنامج 
لأنه وبكل بساطه يراقب اي تسجيل دخول الى ***** او سيرفر ويب او بروتوكول نقل ملفات وبهذا
يستطيع معرفه اسم المستخدم وكلمه المرور المستخدم في اي عمليه تسجيل !!!



البرنامج


اذا اتريد اتحمل دوس 


http://www.effetech.com/download/ApsSetup.exe​


----------



## ادور (10 أبريل 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر جدا لك التقدم


----------



## الخويطري (11 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم

وشكرا لكـ 

على هذه المعلومة 

وياليت تشرح أكثر عن برنامج  Ace Password Sniffer او PassDetect

وجزاكـ الله الف خيررررررر


----------



## عادل شريف العبيدي (11 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز
بس البرنامج يطلب كود التسجيل 
مع تحياتي


----------

